# NICE HARLEY DAVIDSON BIKE ON AMERICAN PICKERS



## Clark58mx (Apr 24, 2017)

Spotted this cool Harley Davidson bike on American Pickers.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2017)

They've been looking at some pretty good stuff lately.
The last episode I saw, they bought an original condition ACE motorcycle.
It had some issues, but what a spectacular find.
Thanks for the heads up on the H-D bicycle.
I'll check it out.


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> They've been looking at some pretty good stuff lately.
> The last episode I saw, they bought an original condition ACE motorcycle.
> It had some issues, but what a spectacular find.
> Thanks for the heads up on the H-D bicycle.
> I'll check it out.



I always enjoy when they show the bicycle stuff.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2017)

I just watched the show.
Nice looking bike!
Too bad they didn't spend a little more time on it. NFS so move on I guess.
Between that guys place and the first place they hit, that was a pretty entertaining episode.
American Pickers hasn't jumped the shark yet.
Lol!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2017)

I wish Frank had more talk time,Mike is downright annoying anymore. I turn off  the sound when he starts rambling


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like a 419 motocyke too. Very nice machine. That looks like the 1919 frame that would have fit the optional one year tank. Cool Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## XBPete (Apr 25, 2017)

The Cossacks MC are pure class... lot of fun to watch them do their shows, really enjoyed the man and wish him well with his hip replacement.

The HD was a beauty,,, 

Anybody catch that when he loaded the truck at another pick they did not say anything but there was a bad to the bone art deco streamline tricycle sitting beyond the van.


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 25, 2017)

XBPete said:


> The Cossacks MC are pure class... lot of fun to watch them do their shows, really enjoyed the man and wish him well with his hip replacement.
> 
> The HD was a beauty,,,
> 
> Anybody catch that when he loaded the truck at another pick they did not say anything but there was a bad to the bone art deco streamline tricycle sitting beyond the van.



I  noticed that tricycle to. Looked like a good piece .


----------



## Shannonc (Apr 30, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I wish Frank had more talk time,Mike is downright annoying anymore. I turn off  the sound when he starts rambling



He is a member here. Celebrity or not he is still a bike nut and a member of the CABE. Be nice


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2017)

Is Frank a member too?


----------



## Shannonc (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure. Mike is or at least used to be under his own name Michael Wolfe. He doesn't post much so I'm not even sure if he is still a member. American Pickers has gotten some criticism from other members so it may have made Mike not want to post
Anymore.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2017)

Well,I'm sure he's a nice enough fellow I just dont care for the phony cackling and rambling on about a bunch of hoarders preserving history,its silly to me. But,Thats TV


----------



## alecburns (May 1, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Well,I'm sure he's a nice enough fellow I just dont care for the phony cackling and rambling on about a bunch of hoarders preserving history,its silly to me. But,Thats TV




Well I mean if that hoarder didn't exist it's a very good probability that that Harley would've been in the scrap pile, so technically they did preserve history.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 1, 2017)

Im sure Mike Wolfe has a huge love for bicycles and pretty much anything on wheels. I have never met him but I hear is a cool guy. I used to watch American Pickers a lot with my daughter. After the first season we were hooked. Then as time passed on the scene of collecting started to change. People were hip to what things were worth. It seemed as if the good deals were by the wayside. Every estate sale I went to or garage sale, the first thing out of the sellers mouth was, "I saw this go for $300 on American Pickers!" And now its a common household word.

I feel like they sold all of us out, collectors and antique proprietors etc.


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2017)

All I know, is that I enjoy the show, and it gives me something to watch other than crime dramas and idiotic situation comedies.
Kudos to Mike Wolfe for his persistence and determination to take what I'm sure many industry executives told him would never fly, and making it happen.
Living the dream!
Isn't that what it's all about?
Long live all of you American Pickers.
I know I'm riding some of the bikes you guys unearthed.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 2, 2017)

Like or not like, the time he talked about having a passion or love for an inanimate object!!! That's where we connect......


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2017)

I record all of the shows and watch them over and over. I watch while I eat breakfast. If I can't be at a flea market or bike show at that time, at least I can watch a show about the things I enjoy. Mike and Frank have passion. The collectors they visit have passion. They are often interested in history so they saved the made in America items. Some of it is staged for TV, but so what? Better than 99.9% of what's on TV these days. I wish Mike would be active on the CABE, that would be cool!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

I wish I had time to watch TV. I dont have a TV.


----------



## ssum2 (May 2, 2017)

Shannonc said:


> Not sure. Mike is or at least used to be under his own name Michael Wolfe. He doesn't post much so I'm not even sure if he is still a member. American Pickers has gotten some criticism from other members so it may have made Mike not want to post
> Anymore.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

It would be cool to see them here. They have to expect some ball busting but its all in good fun. Just as long as they dont cry to the mods. We are men and there is testosterone coursing through our bodies, lol!


----------



## dnc1 (May 2, 2017)

This show has only been on air for a few years over here  and I'm still at the eyes wide with wonder stage at some of the finds, collections and people they encounter, so the cynicism hasn't kicked in yet!
At the end of the day, wouldn't we all love to do what they do and pursue our hobby as they can.
You guys are so lucky to live in such an expansive land where there  are still places you can go looking for such treasures. Over this side of the pond it's a little crowded and we rarely find stuff as wonderful as what these guys find.
Hats off to them I say!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

They are definiteley lucky to have a job like that!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 27, 2017)

*
Would really like to see the episode featuring that H-D
Model 419 Motorcyke.  Been all over youtube ... lots of
American pickers ... can't seem to find that particular
Model 419 episode.

Help please .....

Thanks to anyone who can post an appropriate link ........

........ patric*


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry didn’t see it was already posted


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 27, 2017)

My grandpa got one during the war. Got it used from a family in Milwaukee. He tells me there was always something wrong with it. Before he got another new to him bike, he took the sprocket off and hung it up in the barn. He’s looked for it a bunch of times. He said I could have it if he finds it. Probably long gone.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2017)

I happen to like the Pickers show. Over the years I have met Frank and Mike at Davenport Iowa and they always have time to talk to people and they know what they are talking about. They find alot of neat stuff on the show and I like the history they put with an item. Here is a picture of Frank wishing me good luck out on the race track.
Mike is also in the backround. I am on my 1913 Indian twin boardtrack racer.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 27, 2017)

"Grease" was just on TV the other day, my wife likes that flick...


----------

